
Limiting treatment for older people with Covid-19 may violate civil-rights law - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/rationing-care-is-a-surrender-to-death-11585262558
======
jstewartmobile
Leave it to some ivory tower nerd like Guelzo to make a moral and legal point
of a hospital's responsibility to torture grandma on her way out, then loot
the estate after she passes:

" _52 patients were given non-invasive ventilation at ICU admission, of whom
22 (76%) required further orotracheal intubation and invasive mechanical
ventilation. The ICU mortality rate among those who required non-invasive
ventilation was 23 (79%) of 29 and among those who required invasive
mechanical ventilation was 19 (86%) of 22._ "[0]

[0]
[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanres/article/PIIS2213-2...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanres/article/PIIS2213-2600\(20\)30110-7/fulltext)

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/FyNzE](https://archive.is/FyNzE)

